# She's no Sarah Palin...



## Curt James (Jun 2, 2012)

[h=1]Clinton Rejects Idea Russia Is Neutral on Syria[/h]Clinton Rejects Idea Russia Is Neutral on Syria - YouTube

Secretary of State Hillary Rodham Clinton says she doesn't quite buy the claim that Russia is neutral in the Syrian conflict. (June 1)


----------



## hypno (Jun 2, 2012)

Politics aside you are absolutely correct!

Who would you like to be stuck alone with for a year?

Hillery Clinton - Smart woman for sure but Dog, ugly, Ewwwwwww

Sarah Palin - Even if you don't like her she is still a hottie.


----------



## Curt James (Jun 2, 2012)

hypno said:


> Politics aside you are absolutely correct!
> 
> *Who would you like to be stuck alone with for a year?*
> 
> ...



Clinton, honestly.

Palin's accent alone would drive me to homicide.


----------



## Curt James (Jun 2, 2012)

Hillary Clinton Bio - From 1994 Pt.1 - YouTube

Hillary Clinton Bio - From 1994 Pt. 2 - YouTube

Hillary Clinton Bio - From 1994 Pt.3 - YouTube

Hillary Clinton Bio - 1994 Pt. 4 - YouTube

Hillary Clinton Bio - 1994 Pt.5 - YouTube


----------



## Zaphod (Jun 2, 2012)

hypno said:


> Politics aside you are absolutely correct!
> 
> Who would you like to be stuck alone with for a year?
> 
> ...



Clinton only pushed out one kid and Palin squeezed out a bunch from her snapper.  Which one is more whopped out?


----------



## vicious 13 (Jun 2, 2012)

The Alaskan whopper I like that


----------



## dgp (Jun 2, 2012)

I would fuck both of them.  Hillery Clinton up the ass and make
Sarah Palin  lick the shit of my dick.


----------



## dgp (Jun 2, 2012)

dgp said:


> I would fuck both of them.  Hillery Clinton up the ass and make
> Sarah Palin  lick the shit of my dick.



Oh shit...  The FBI is it my door.  I must of pissed off Hillery. Getonmo bay here I come.


----------



## BFHammer (Jun 2, 2012)

Hillary I wouldn't fuck at all.  I'd nail the shit out of Sarah.  Just remember Hillary was one and done because she's not worth a fuck.  Not to mention she couldn't beat a Kenyan communist who never had a job.  Dumb bitch.  I'd have loved to see Palin as President rather than the coached fucking poodles both sides keep sending up.  Trump/palin or Paul/Palin would give me a hard on.

palin keeps having kids because that is a fine ass pussy that makes him want to keep fucking her.


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Jun 2, 2012)

Lisa Ann????


----------



## tallguy34 (Jun 2, 2012)

Yes please!!!!!!! ^^^^^


----------



## Watson (Jun 3, 2012)

id rather stay will hillary

everytime palin opened her mouth id want to kick her in the face


----------



## LAM (Jun 3, 2012)

BFHammer said:


> Hillary I wouldn't fuck at all.  I'd nail the shit out of Sarah.  Just remember Hillary was one and done because she's not worth a fuck.  Not to mention she couldn't beat a Kenyan communist who never had a job.  Dumb bitch.  I'd have loved to see Palin as President rather than the coached fucking poodles both sides keep sending up.  Trump/palin or Paul/Palin would give me a hard on.
> 
> palin keeps having kids because that is a fine ass pussy that makes him want to keep fucking her.



 Kenyan communist?

Try opening up your eyes or learning US history. 

 Communism = Marxism = corporate welfare.  which started over a century ago in the US

You don't even hear the term "free markets" outside of the US because the rest of the world knows that term is pure fiction.


----------



## BFHammer (Jun 3, 2012)

LAM said:


> Kenyan communist?
> 
> Try opening up your eyes or learning US history.
> 
> ...


Again Lam weak on actual facts as usual.  What part of Kenyan communist was confusing you?  He's born in Kenya and a communist.  Pretty simple even for you.


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Jun 3, 2012)

LAM? 

Slipping on facts?

That's like min0 lee or Ichigo running out of pictures!


----------



## LAM (Jun 4, 2012)

BFHammer said:


> Again Lam weak on actual facts as usual.  What part of Kenyan communist was confusing you?  He's born in Kenya and a communist.  Pretty simple even for you.



and he's not the first POTUS most likely not born in the US (George Bush Sr was the 1st).  and there are lots of high ranking US gov officials that were not US citizens.  if you think that doesn't matter than you really don't know US history or world history for that matter...and if you even bothered to look at his policies they are the same as the previous POTUS with some small tweaks. so how exactly is he any more of a communist than Bush Jr, Clinton, Bush Sr, Red Ronnie or Nixon?...at least JFK stuck his neck out there and paid the ultimate price when he tried to change some things with the currency and attempting to de-fund the SS Gestapo (oopps I'm mean CIA)...

under the skin the US is no different than the country's we have manipulated with puppet murderous dictators and the like..and talking about this doesn't make you or any culpable for their acts or any less American or patriotic as we have not a say in what goes on.

just like there are credible authors and sources for information out their on these "conspiracy theories" etc...there are sources that spread disinformation so that it very, very hard to put all the pieces of the puzzle together..

one thing is for sure...things are not as they appear to be, there is far too much unexplained bad behavior by our leaders and others that simply can not be explained away rationally.  and here is just one example.  after Saddam was topped JP Morgan was put in charge of Iraqs finances as he had dumped the USD as Iraqs reserve currency.  but why is Morgan paying Tony Blair 2M a year for doing nothing as a consultant?


----------



## crazyotter (Jun 4, 2012)

"I can see Russia from my house!" 

God, I hate that bitch. lol


----------



## heckler7 (Jun 4, 2012)

BFHammer said:


> Hillary I wouldn't fuck at all. I'd nail the shit out of Sarah. Just remember Hillary was one and done because she's not worth a fuck. Not to mention she couldn't beat a Kenyan communist who never had a job. Dumb bitch. I'd have loved to see Palin as President rather than the coached fucking poodles both sides keep sending up. Trump/palin or Paul/Palin would give me a hard on.
> 
> palin keeps having kids because that is a fine ass pussy that makes him want to keep fucking her.


this is the dumbest post I ever read.


----------



## IronAddict (Jun 4, 2012)

Naw! she's no Palin, complete and polar opposites in every sense of the words.


----------



## heckler7 (Jun 4, 2012)

It amazes me how easily people can pick a politician like voting for the next american idol. You wouldn't ask a guy in a wheelchair what running shoes he prefers. You wouldnt ask a high school dropout to represent you in court, you would get the best lawyer you could afford. Why would you pick a mentally handicapped person to represent you in congress.


----------



## jagbender (Jun 4, 2012)

Curt James said:


> Clinton, honestly.
> 
> Palin's accent alone would drive me to homicide.




You would just have to keep sara's mouth full of somthing???   Just sayin...


----------



## ALBOB (Jun 4, 2012)

Zaphod said:


> Clinton only pushed out one kid and Palin squeezed out a bunch from her snapper.  Which one is more whopped out?




You're looking at it all wrong.  The fact Sarah has so many kids proves she puts out.


----------



## hypno (Jun 5, 2012)

Curt James said:


> Clinton, honestly.
> 
> Palin's accent alone would drive me to homicide.



Well, what if they could not talk? LOL Every time they open their mouth it could get filled up... You do have a good point though.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jun 5, 2012)

I'd fuck Hillary once just for bragging rights.  But, I'd rail Sarah all day and all nite like it ain't nobody's bidness.  If course, I'd rather bang her daughters.


----------



## ALBOB (Jun 6, 2012)

GearsMcGilf said:


> I'd fuck Hillary once just for bragging rights.





How exactly would that be brag worthy?


----------



## KelJu (Jun 6, 2012)

hypno said:


> Politics aside you are absolutely correct!
> 
> Who would you like to be stuck alone with for a year?
> 
> ...



Hillery isn't a dog, she is just dogshit old. She is almost 65 years old. Palin isn't even 50 yet and looks are going fast. Put me on the island with the intelligent evil chick instead of the moderately attractive dumb cunt.


----------



## IronAddict (Jun 6, 2012)

And besides, that dumb bitch fucked Glenn Rice, cause he was a millionaire who could shoot a basketball.


----------



## BFHammer (Jun 13, 2012)

heckler7 said:


> this is the dumbest post I ever read.



You've obviously never read your own.   Thanks for proving Micheal Savage's theory that Liberalism is a Mental disease though.


----------



## BFHammer (Jun 13, 2012)

heckler7 said:


> It amazes me how easily people can pick a politician like voting for the next american idol. You wouldn't ask a guy in a wheelchair what running shoes he prefers. You wouldnt ask a high school dropout to represent you in court, you would get the best lawyer you could afford. Why would you pick a mentally handicapped person to represent you in congress.



You tell us, why do they keep voting in democrats when socialism has been proven by history and a billion dead bodies to not be a viable economic or social model.


----------



## Zaphod (Jun 13, 2012)

BFHammer said:


> You tell us, why do they keep voting in democrats when socialism has been proven by history and a billion dead bodies to not be a viable economic or social model.



Do you know what socialism really is?  Or are you going by how socialism is defined by the political talking heads?


----------



## BFHammer (Jun 13, 2012)

Zaphod said:


> Do you know what socialism really is?  Or are you going by how socialism is defined by the political talking heads?


There are plenty of different forms of it, soviet socialism, Nazi(National Socialist), democrat socialism etc whatever the minor recipe changes it's still the same bullshit with slightly different colored wrapping.  Not once has it been successful only piles of dead bodies and slavery as a result.


----------

